# Merional and Menopur are they the same drug



## marthacat

We are about to embark on our 2nd attempt at IVF at a new clinic. The new clinic has prescribed Menopur, whereas our old clinic used Merional. As we have an amount of Merional left, I was wondering if the 2 drugs are the same and if so would it be possible to use the old drugs and then use the Menopur prescribed by the new clinic?

I wouldn't want my attempt to fail because we were trying to save money on purchasing possibly not needed drugs?

Any advice?


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Martha

I think your best bet would be to ring your clinic and ask them. All clinics have different ideas. I have tried doing a search on the web for you but cant find anything.

Love kImx x x


----------



## Ruth

The chemical composition of the two drugs is the same so can be used though I would always suggest using the new ones for the first 7 to 8 days and the others after that.

Ruth


----------

